# 1st Day of Gun



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Where does everyone plan to hunt the 1st day of Gun? This may help everyone judge the expected hunters at certain locations. I will be with my Dad and 2 buddies on private land in Canfield/Salem area in the morning. May move to state land in the afternoon, maybe Berlin or Brush Creek. Good Luck and be Safe!
________
JAGUAR MARK X


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll be down on our 130 acre farm just south of Lisbon, OH. 

I am sure I will come across a few who "wander" on to our place... I typicially tell then that they are on private property, and most are apologetic and move on... although there are those who get upset and want to cause a ruckus... Thoes are the ones who cause me to get a little upset.


Good luck to everyone.... and stay safe!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i'll be on coal land in noble county with 4 other guys


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to be on the open fields of Madison County for Monday. Tuesday I will be in Wayne County, then moving to Warren County for the weekend.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

hey fellas hows it going? going good here and soon to be better...Im stayin near the house on the 200 acres in sheffield in ash co, then off too the hot spot in pierpont where the big boys a beddin down hope everyone the best this season, let em have it, i can taste them backstraps now :!


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll be on mine and my uncles 100 acre property in Vinton County just outside of McArthur. As far as those who "wander" that's what they have the sheriff for.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i will be in mosquitos public hunting area, not going to say which one. if you hunt mosquito, please dont stand around, walk as much as you can and make as much noise as you can i thank you and my freezer thanks you..


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm hunting Grand River in Trumbull county the first few days, then I'll be moving to private property in Lordstown. Good luck to all and stay safe!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Darron, Just wondering do you have a uncle that hunts up there named Dan and is your land surrounded by public. It's a shot in the dark but I figured I would try.


I will be with my friends and some family hunting Around Nelsonville/ Athen area.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I will be sitting at my desk, in my office working, like always.  However I will also be paying close attention to the food plot 75 yds. from the doorwall directly across from my desk. And, of course, my slug gun will be loaded and standing next to the door. I see deer back there nearly every day but I suppose that, monday, that will change.
Oh well, I have to keep working so that our employees can stay employed so that they can afford to take time off to hunt.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

If I don't bag a doe tomorrow or wensday, it's gun season for me. Planning on taking Monday/Tuesday off to fill one last tag. Shouldn't be to hard, hunting private land in Clermont County. Be safe and good luck to all!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

hunting private land in Jackson county on Monday and Tuesday then public around Greene,Warren and Clinton counties the rest of the week.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Headin down to the 400 acre farm in Coshocton with friends and family the first two days. If I don't get the "big" one there I will head to Tuscarawas on the weekend. Will hunt Ashtabula in the middle of the week.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll be on my Grandpa's farm (a couple hundred acres in Muskingum County) on Monday. I'll stay there Tuesday if I didn't tag out. IF its just an extremely bad year, I'll be back on the bonus weekend.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

First timer here...I'll be a bit east of mansfield on some private land monday with a few friends. I excited...can't wait


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

Change of plans here. Off to Skeeter Monday and maybe Tuesday with a couple of buddies. Then Lordstown and who knows where else. EZ if you see me give me a wave I will be the guy dressed in orange.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ohio Hunter said:


> EZ if you see me give me a wave I will be the guy dressed in orange.


LOL..beware of the black hats and white aprons. they usually start their drive about 10'ish


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

ezbite said:


> LOL..beware of the black hats and white aprons. they usually start their drive about 10'ish


I love the Amish.........they always push deer to my property. I have an Amish neighbor across the street from my place and I love it when he hunts. Talk about seeing deer............... This guy is a decent guy and has helped me drag out several deer and even watches my property for me. I have no complaints here about them.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ill be on my 8 farms in jefferson county about 3,000 acres. all week long. not a amish fan.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

We have amish hunt all around us. In years past, we used to have many run in's with the Amish. Seemed every year we were throwing them off our property. But haven't had any problems with them in the last 5 years.

One thing is for sure, we always hear them shooting early in the morning and by 9 there are a slew of deer moving through our property. No complaints with that. I shot a nice 8 point back in 2004 that was pushed from their property to ours.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

i well be hunting muskingum county all week well be camping at dillon state park.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

You got to love the Amish. the earlier they start pushing the better off everyone will be. What area are you heading to EZ I hsve 2 spots picked out but the first you got to be early on I think there are a couple of guys that slept in there trucks last year.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

me and 3 buddies will be at ohio power... hopefully we will get lucky.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

lol... nice .. union county here my farm


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Athens County all week


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Union COunty on our farm


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Miami Co aobut 10 min from my house in New Carlisle


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Vinton County monday -wednesday


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

toledoeyebanger said:


> Vinton County monday -wednesday


Hey, 

Join the orange army at Main Street Diner in McArthur. I'll be there Monday around noon. Wouldn't miss the food for the world.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Private property here in Jefferson County

I have Mon,Tues and Wed off and the 
week end if need be.

Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have to work,but I'll be doing 4 10s so I'll beable to hunt Fri-sun.Hopefully the presure will be down.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Private farms in belmont county all week long..


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Egypt valley we will be camping at bark camp state park


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be hunting Belmont co,Egypt valley public and jefferson co private


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I live in Hamilton county so I will be hunting in clermont county.
Its a old orchard thats over grown first time hunting at this spot.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill be travelling from Vinton County up to Franklin county and hunting off of fisher road below buckeye yard.



j/k I wish I could. Ive seen 3 huge bucks almost daily up there.They act like they dont have a care in the world.One I guess would score 160+.I have two 150's and he dwarfs them.Maybe I should take my gun to work.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i will be hunting Tuscarawas county ALL week on private property............i HOPE the amish hunt the farms around us and chase me a few deer !!!


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

ill be on priavte land in mukingum good luck every1 and be safe


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

home turf here in ashtabula co, maybe a day or so at the dorset wildlife area thats 10 min`s away, myself and my 3 oldest boys have each filled an antherless tag so with 4 deer down its big bucks only, we can try to fill the 2nd tags with another doe after gun season,


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever hunted leesville public hunting? Was wondering if its even worth the trip?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> i will be hunting Tuscarawas county ALL week on private property............i HOPE the amish hunt the farms around us and chase me a few deer !!!


I'll be hunting private land in Tusc Cty all week also and I think the Amish are going to push all the deer my way....


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll spend the first part of the week in Lucas and Fulton counties and then be in Ashland county for the weekend.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

looks like SNOW and WIND for the first day, should be interesting too see if we get the big storm they said may be on our way, good luck to all i know im getting the fever


----------

